# My inspection today



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't get the pictures up but they r filling honey and still frames of brood. They r dripping with honey and had to put a third deep on three of the five hives.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dripping with honey? Is this an expression or an illustration of what is really happening, the combs are dripping honey? I'm confused and don't know why honey would be dripping from your combs.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a saying. They ate full of honey and need another box. Still bringing in nectar and pollen like crazy. I should have a good month of good weather for the bees to.make more honey and get ready for the short winter.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I was inspecting today, and nectar was dripping when I turned the frames over....maybe that is the source of such an expression.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

:shhhh:It can also be dripping if you accidentally push ur finger in the comb too.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If you open a free account at photobucket, it's then fairly simple to get your pics up. 

Or at least, if a technophobe like me can figure it out, must be easy!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

the other way to attach photos is to:

select 'go advanced'

click on the 'insert image' icon, which is the one that looks like a little picture of a tree with black squares on the corners of the icon.

click on:

from computer
select files
(select your files)
open
upload files

they will appear in your reply where the cursor is positioned.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Try les see


----------

